# Amazing Motorhome Facts



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I know loads of you dont put town/city or county on your profiles, but what I do find amazing is that 672 of you come on here and dont have a motohome - we know its a good site for a good read, and probably we do have people without m-homes who are at the thinking stage but 672 really !


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:scratch: 

p'raps they're here for the smileys :joker: 

:diabloanifire: 


8)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

come on be proud of your motorhomes , lets see what they are :edfirst: :wav: :iroc:


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

there are probably a large number of "members" that haven't posted yet, although I'm not saying it's a bad thing cos there are those amongst us who just need the facts without wanting to get involved with the community. BUT... there must be plenty of zero post members that don't even lurk here... perhaps just stopped by once and decided it wasn't for them.

Personally, if it was me, I'd have a purge every so often and any members that haven't visited the site after say a month, then they have to re-join.


But that's just my opinion.

andy


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I find it strange that people ask questions or wanting help, like "where is my nearest dealer?" or where's the thingy on my engine?" but no location or details on the base vehicle. :?

I'm pleased to say people here are good at coming back and thanking for their responses  , but a lot of other forums they don't bother :evil:

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

andy_m said:


> Personally, if it was me, I'd have a purge every so often and any members that haven't visited the site after say a month, then they have to re-join.


So you don't want me back, eh? 

We go away for a month or so 3 or 4 times a year.
Some on the group believe it's for their benefit and a blessed relief. 

Seriously. Perhaps every 3 months the Newsletter might start with a warning that the membership list is being reviewed in the near future and members may have to rejoin if they haven't posted for say 3 or 4 months.

The last thing we want to do is be perceived as driving members away but there probably needs to be some housekeeping done on the site from time to time.
A small point. Are there any advertising revenues it might affect?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Seriously. Perhaps every 3 months the Newsletter might start with a warning that the membership list is being reviewed in the near future and members may have to rejoin if they haven't posted for say 3 or 4 months.
> 
> The last thing we want to do is be perceived as driving members away but there probably needs to be some housekeeping done on the site from time to time.
> A small point. Are there any advertising revenues it might affect?


Good idea :lol: see what we miss when you abandon us for more civilised climes - 

8)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> So you don't want me back, eh?


hehe... don't be daft :wink: I think that with 400 plus posts everyone here knows that you are a serious member of this community 8) My gripe is more on the zero posters... afterall, if all you want to is browse here for tips and info then you don't need to join at all. Very minor gripe though... very minor.

andy


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Don't delete anyone they might be like us, we have just ordered our new and first motor home and so far for the last 2 weeks I have been logging on and reading all that i can from the wealth of experience here and believe me theres a lot of it. 
When we get ours and start making more mistakes I will be posting warnings for others also. Its great to read about all the experiences and fun you've all had my other half keeps reading and saying note that we must try it. i'm envious of you and its only May roll on October when we get ours . 
Thanks for all the imput imput imput!! :lol: 

Ian and Col.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

blinkin'eck..... OCTOBER 8O 

It's gonna drag doods... drag :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian and Col

A belated welcome from me and glad you're enjoying reading the various boards.
Do post your mistakes.
Some will have a smile and say, "I remember doing that".
Others will say,"Fancy being daft enough to do that". Then do it themselves the next week!

We had a Swift Royale 590 as our first mh. Centre lounge and rear kitchen. We fancied the rear lounge but opted for the other because it meant our son was nearer to us when travelling and had proper 3 point seat belts.
Nice van but wanted more room, hence the change to our present one.


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

Im a member of a football club, can't paly can't even stand the game.

But the cracks goods and the beers cheap.

600 or 16000 what difference does it make the not doing any harm are they.

Rusty


----------



## 90950 (May 1, 2005)

We're hoping to buy our first MH next year (tied up with moving house etc) so I joined the site to learn more about the subject. It wasn't necessary to register to do this, but it seems more sociable. It's an excellent site, friendly and informative. It would be a shame to get rid of people just because they choose not to post, after all as Rusty says they are not doing any harm are they? Maybe there is a 'rule' of forums which says you need a hundred members to get 5 active posters, or some such ratio.

Chris Porter


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I see we're neighbours  But I expect your south.

Take care
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

Dodger,

Are you assuming that 672 members don't have vans because they haven't put the type they own in there profile.

Just maybe they are going to hire one for there hol's or are toying with getting one, or they just don't want any one to know what they have, might just be a comer van or an escort van with sleeping bags in the back.

If profile details are a mark of weather you are a M/Homer or not then maybe you dont exist, neither Male or Female of Zero age, maybe you are just a figment of our imagination in cyberspace, or you just don't want any one to know.

Just making a point about profiles.

Rusty

P.S.
Just had another though, may be there are some amongst us who say they have what they haven't just to impress maybe. Whoooo Knows


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Andy_m
No No No No. All members should stay.

There can be any number of reasons for no posts from possibly "most" of the members (I only checked the first three pages on the members list and "no posters" far outnumber posters).

I am a member of several MH groups but this is the only one I post on because of the help and feedback.
I would post more but my comments have often been covered by others and do not want to post a repeat comment just to increase my spanners.

I would rather the "no posters" are sent an e-mail now and again to thank them for being a member, posts or not.

Each to their own style of membership as long as legal, honest and decent.

Terry


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

That figure is me being "funny" ie people who register, but dont put their location or van on the profile for some reason. I know there are those who dont have vans, but they seem to tell us that fact.
As Steve has said a typical posting and there are loads similar, Where can I get a widget for my van, some one then replies what make of van and where do you live, If they said they lived in Blogshire and had a tranny based van, then its 90% certain that someone living in blogshire would answer very quickly.
Regarding purging, some of the very old ones should be deleted as I think it is them that is slowing the site down. Newcomers dont alway look though the archives, but just post and its a shame cos some of the techinical postings that have been put on require a lot of work to compile, particularly where self build or mods have been explained and pictures put on.
I should not want them to go, but some of the other stuff removed would make those easier to find.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

It nice to see how a simple comment can generate all this response, it shows that the people who view this sight take an interest. 
What are you going to suggest next and lets see where it takes everone.

Ian :!:


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

hello 

erm... I think I've been a little bit misunderstood 

In my first post on this thread I said



> there must be plenty of zero post members that don't even lurk here... perhaps just stopped by once and decided it wasn't for them.


and it is these non-active members that I would purge from the system. The administrator of this forum knows who is active and who is not. And by active I don't mean posting... I mean just being here and looking around. I, personally, would rather see more accurate stats on a community... but that's just me. Perhaps I've been on too many forums over the last four years or so :wink:

It is a common trend however and all the other communities I'm part of are just the same..... loads of members... but only a small percentage are active within the community (posting or lurking). It also not uncommon for people to join a community to advertise their own website without contributing to the community they have joined.

But anyways... the bottom line is... it doesn't matter does it?

The community is fine as it is and I'm sorry if it appears that I have criticised it.

andy


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

andy - I don't think any one really took your comment as a criticism.
many of the postings are really fairly flip and tongue in cheek, well mine are  it's that kind of relaxed forum.

roger your comment re useful stuff in archives, particularly steve's, is valid - perhaps we could 'select' them and use stickies [altho this gets out of hand very quickly - one forum has a page full of them before you get to 'new posts'. Alternatively, we could have an 'oldie but goodie' section under FAQs ? 

8)


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

I take it we are not having a cull then, away all you non posters you can come out from under your beds now.

Rusty :lol:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

That really is down to David


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*Non posting members..*

Hi all,
Just a thought on non-posting perhaps on a more serious note,
Its a lot like conversation, some people like to listen and some like to speak, some will add comments when they feel that they have something to contribute. 
Whatever the reason for each and every ones posting or non posting, they should be welcome to `earwig` or otherwise. No doubt that at some time or other they will feel that they can add to the comments or postings.
On another tack but not too many miles away from the comments, some 25 years ago with a great interest in wireless (as dodger can verify) I studied and obtained a A class wireless transmitting license for all bands, after a few years and even now I derive a great deal of pleasure listening rather than talking/keying/data mode,rtty/fax/sstv/packet transmissions.
Finally rememer the old saying...a wise old own sat up an oak, the more he heard the less he spoke, the less he spoke the more he heard, lets all..... you can finish it!
Regards to all readres and posters.
Malc


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> Alternatively, we could have an 'oldie but goodie' section under FAQs ?
> 8)


I must confess that I don't fancy being stuck under FAQ


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> twooks said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively, we could have an 'oldie but goodie' section under FAQs ?
> ...


But you are not old Gillian, you have just entered 'late middle age' .. you have a good 15-20 years before OLD comes into it :lol: - I don't dispute the 'goodie' part


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> twooks said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively, we could have an 'oldie but goodie' section under FAQs ?
> ...


You've gotta lorra gen to share tho' but!!
how about under the 'goodies n better' section ?  
or maybe 'just passing thro - catch it while you can' :wink:

8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!

Maybe some people don't enter their van model because they rent vans and so get a different model every time. As we did for some years.

I also have no objections against people just lurking in here without ever posting something. Why not?

Nevertheless I am sure there also are folks who just look in once, decide that this is not their cup of tea and never show up again. They should IMO be removed from the database.

Suggestion: Perhaps we should delete all users who:
1. are zero-posters
2. AND have logged in only once
3. AND this has happened more than six months ago.

An option would also be to create a limited GUEST account, which has read-only access to the forum and nothing else.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Why not leave it as it is.
*If its not broke dont fix it.
*


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The last thing we want to do is be perceived as driving members away but there probably needs to be some housekeeping done on the site from time to time.
> A small point. Are there any advertising revenues it might affect?


Well Gillian, the only advertising that you see on this site at present is a single banner on the front page for vangear, and believe me this doesnt even pay for a 1/4 of the costs of running it 

I would like more advertisers, but its a simple business case, a lot of advertisers wont be interested unless you have 10s of 1000s of users or that they think its just going to be plain to expensive. I made enquiries about putting a small ad in the web directory of a certain mh mag and advertising costs for magazines can be very very expensive due to their wide circulation figures.

If anyone knows of a MH related company who would like to advertise, please put them in touch with me as i dont charge the earth 

The simple facts are that i dont have time to go out and pursue advertisers and have to wait for them to come to me 



> Why not leave it as it is.
> If its not broke dont fix it.


Exactly, my sentiments Eddie


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Actually I'd like to put a photo of my van on my posts but I don't know how to. Can someone let me in on the secret? :?:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Now if there is one thing that can be deleted safely, its the empty photo sub-folders!
Malc


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Nukeadmin,
I would not suggest that a membership fee is paid but to keep this site going I would be happy to contribute a small sum.

I have save £40 just by looking at one of the tips about servicing my fridge this week.

Even doing this as a hobby must cost. 

Terry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Terry
I raised this point a little while ago by private correspondence with someone but did not fully air it as I thought it may not be to David’s liking or plans, I felt it was difficult to make suggestions like this when not knowing how the site is run ie whether profit making or not.

Now that you have aired the point, providing Dave would be agreeable I think a donation would be a good idea, I get more fun, information and enjoyment from this forum than I do from any of the magazines, even if the members made a voluntary donation of the price of only one magazine per annum I’m sure it would go a long way to help with the phone bills.

Ken S.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just becuase someones avitar is not a motorhome doesn't mean to say they don't own one! How do you know they are not an owner? The profile doesn't show it and they may not have the means to create a piccy.

Cannot see that someones details sitting idly in a database is going to have much impact on the sites efficiency, lots of worthless messages will.

Better to post occasional quality posts or nothing at all than use the site as a medium for gossip. I am sure many do not have the time or the inclination to sit infront of a PC every day and will be very selective about what they read and respond to. For the same reason it is quicker to ask a qustion than search an archive to see if has been said before. 

It takes all sorts to make up a community, You could increase moderation where all trivia is cut out, but what is trivia to some may not be to others!

Leave well alone,

peedee


----------



## 88890 (May 10, 2005)

*Beware of Adds and sponsorship on forums.*

Beware of Adds and sponsorship on forums.

I also dip my toe in to the MMM forum and was amazed that so called free speech you associate with forums does NOT EXIST.

I refer to a thread that started when a few members started to gripe about one of the big dealers, it was backup & customer care I think, and as that dealer also payed to advertise in MMM they got the tread removed and started CENSORSHIP if anyone moaned about revenue generating advertiser.

Thats why I joined you lot.

Rusty


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I too would like to change my avatar to a pic of the van... is it in the FAQ? 

David

PS Good to see another South Beds peedee!


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> I too would like to change my avatar to a pic of the van


hiya David

First of all you need a pic of your van that is no bigger than 80x80 pixels and smaller than 6kb

I've got my own webspace so it was easy for me to just add the url for my pic in my profile... right at the bottom of the page.

If you haven't got webspace then you can upload it to motorhomefacts site with the "Upload Avatar from your machine" option. Click on "Browse" and select the picture you want to use. Then click "Submit" right at the bottom and your new avatar should appear.

andy


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I can't find an "upload Avatar from my machine option on the profile screen or am I in the wrong place?

Thanks again

David


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

click on Profile option on Forums page
it should be headed 'Registration Information' 
page down to 'Avatar Control Panel'

"Upload Avatar from your machine:"
you should see a box and a browse button

if not what do you see?

8)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

8) 

Excellent - did not go into profile from forums page before - as you can now see - sorted!

Thanks for the help

david


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:thumbleft: Smart :thumbright: 

8)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> did not go into profile from forums


oops  yeah... forgot to mention that bit

nice pic


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

No worries - thanks for all the help; now to find some reasonably sized photos to fill the scrapbook! - One for the weekend perhaps

8) 

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Going back to the original thread,

Perhaps it might help if your motorhome details were listed along with your location beneath the spanners or would this take up too much room?

pete.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Going back to the original thread,
> 
> Perhaps it might help if your motorhome details were listed along with your location beneath the spanners or would this take up too much room?
> 
> pete.


certainly easier and quicker than looking at members listings!

8)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

twooks said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Going back to the original thread,
> ...


yeah... not a bad idea 8)


----------

